# TTC after Loss ?



## 4.26.08

Firstly, I am sorry for posting this here. I have tried to search through the "TTC after a Loss" forum for my answer but a still a bit confused.......

I was wondering..... how long should one wait before TTC again after a second trimester loss? (I went into preterm labor at 14w2d and due to blood loss I had to have an emergency D&C.)

I went to my follow up a week after and I just wasn't ready to have this conversation with my Dr. Honestly it was the last thing on my mind. I am actually surprised that I am even thinking of it now. I guess I just want to start "planning" something to help get my mind focused on something else other than our loss. That sounds bad doesn't it? Sorry.

Basically, I just want to be safe and not rush things but at the same time not waste a lot of time. I am turning 29 this year and my hubby and I have been together since I was 16 :) I was really really excited about starting this new chapter with him and now its all I can think about :/

Thanks for any and all advice in advance :flower:


----------



## kiki04

Dont feel bad... there is a ton of us who talk all the time about ttc a rainbow baby. Its all part of the loss as well :hugs: In all honesty though, some women even get pg before having AF after a second tri loss..... but I think an average is about 3 months.


----------



## Bride2b

I lost my baby at 19 weeks, at my follow up 6 weeks after he said we were good to try again when we felt ready, so in all honesty its when your ready. I think the docs would have told you not too ttc again for how ever many months if they thought you needed to wait. My advice when your ready then go for it! I wanted to ttc straight away, its been 12 weeks since my loss & we are trying this month xxx


----------



## Hellylou

I think it's a very individual thing, emotionally, but I was told by my consultant to wait 3 months, to give my body a chance to recover. In that time I took preconception vitamins and iron. I lost a lot of blood also, and was very run down, and I am glad I had that time to recouperate physically, as well as get myself into a better place emotionally. I wanted to give myself the best chance of having a healthy pregnancy next time. I would go by your doctor's recommendation for you.:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I agree with Helen. It is a personal decision and no time limit is right or wrong/
I lost my Ava at 20 weeks and at first all i wanted to do is try again :cry: but after I changed my mind and now I am terrified. It is almost 1 year since I lost her and I have tried here and there but not really put my heart into it.

I just am not sure what I want to do and I don't have much time, i will be 42 in June :cry:
So really it is up to you and only you know when you are ready . My doctor told me I could start right away, I gave birth to Ava and my AF returned in 5 weeks so at any point from then on I could have started. 
I wish you all the best XOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi hon, don't feel bad for thinking about this, it's pretty typical. 

I think you should ask your doctor if there is any MEDICAL reason you should wait (emotional is your own chioce, not theirs to make for you) - did they find any reason for your PTL? Also you might want to come up with a plan of action for next time - i.e what causes or possible causes can be mitigated against? My Ob told me that there was no medical reason to wait after a 2nd tri loss and a couple of cycles was all I'd need to wait, I think. But I would reccommend speaking to him or her beforehand just in case there are any further tests etc they would like to run and to ask what they would do for you next time, it put my mind at ease quite a bit to know they would keep a close eye on me in any future pregnancy. HTH xx


----------



## jojo23

hey hun! as the girls say mostly its a personal choice! my doctor told me to wait for one normal cycle and then whenever i was emotionally ready to go ahead...

its the emotional side that probably takes over to be honest, your body heals so quickly its amazing but your heart and head are another thing. you will feel when the time is right yourself hun and when you do we are all here to help xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joanna82

Hello Girls, I am Joanna. 

I lost my baby boy Mateusz two weeks ago (in 25th week of pregnancy), it was a really hard time for me and my family. At the moment I start feeling better and better avery day but I am still thinking about my Little One of course. I am also thinking about my rainbow baby, however I want to wait good few months before TTC. As my doctor said, it's better to wait so my body will recover and goes back to normal. 

I wish you all the best girls


----------



## Andypanda6570

Joanna82 said:


> Hello Girls, I am Joanna.
> 
> I lost my baby boy Mateusz two weeks ago (in 25th week of pregnancy), it was a really hard time for me and my family. At the moment I start feeling better and better avery day but I am still thinking about my Little One of course. I am also thinking about my rainbow baby, however I want to wait good few months before TTC. As my doctor said, it's better to wait so my body will recover and goes back to normal.
> 
> I wish you all the best girls

Joanna , I am so deeply sorry for your loss of Mateusz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: The women are amazing here and will help you with anything. So glad you posted and I am so sorry you are going this devastation :cry::cry: My name is Andrea and if you ever need to talk I am here , anytime..XOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

If my dh and I didn't have fertility issues I would have chosen/tried to be pregnant right away without af and my doc said so long as my body is healthy enough to ovulate then I can try. It's all up to you and your partner and how you feel about it.


----------



## 4.26.08

A huge thank you to all of you! I think we will wait 3 months to "try" again with temps and opks. Until then we will use the NTNP mindset and whatever happens, happens. 

Again, thank you ladies for all of your kind words and support! You guys are truly a great bunch of women :)


----------



## Joanna82

Hello :)

I just thought that I could share this info with all of you. Today I bought Pregnacare Conception nutritional tablets for women who are trying for a baby. I am starting to take it today. It helps building the body's nutritional stores and it can even be used 3-6 months before you start to try for a baby. It contains folic acid as well:) 

I wish you a beautiful day ladies:) XXX


----------



## stellababy

this is my first post since i lost my baby girl at 23 weeks about a month ago. i coudn't bring myself to come to this site after it happened.

but as i begin to feel better, i am starting to accept things and looking forward to TTC #2. the doctors told me I should wait a few months before trying again, but i am planning to wait until the fall just to give my body a break. 

i am really glad to find this thread as i think its good to look toward the future, helps to get your mind of this heartbreaking experience. hang in there girls we will get through this


----------

